# Brandonw: 2017 Is Looking Bright



## brandonw

Well this new year has been mostly quality over quantity. Got a Fish Ohio gill only 3 days into the new year. The last warm spell, the girl and I got a few decent LMB, hers was her first fish of the year and not a bad one at 18". Yesterday however, was the icing on the cake...

Rewind about a week ago, SaugeyeTom handed me the traveling lure (Rapala XRap) and I accepted it with mixed feelings. I had been avoiding the GMR this year due to high water levels but I wanted to get a saug on it. Yesterday I headed out after dark and yes, water is definitely high. Most spots I caught saugs in this 300ft stretch of river were much too high/too fast to fish so I made an adjustment. Found a new seam that had potential and started casting a light jig and swimbait just trying to get a feel for potential snags. I really don't want to be that guy to lose the traveling lure before anybody catches a single fish on it so I was going to cast the jig 10 or so times to get a good idea of what I'm working with. 2 or 3 casts in and thump, set hook, fish on. Good fight and I knew it was a good fish but I didn't think too much of it. Held out my net and got it. I didn't look too hard at the fish at first, I just knew I got that one quick so I wanted to get it on the stringer and tie on the traveling lure before a potential feeding window closed. I got the fish to a safe spot, looked at it and instantly forgot all about the traveling lure...

Hair short of 24" long. Girth 13 7/8". Weight 5.35lbs. 


















I know it's certainly not the biggest saug or even close but I have a hard time believing I'll catch another saug like this one again out of the GMR. I'm planning on getting a replica of it made. If anyone has any experience with a certain person/company who makes high quality replicas please let me know. I don't mind paying a little more for quality.

Hope you all are having a good start to your year as well (I can tell some certainly are) and good luck this year!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Congrats man, that's a hawg!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

WHAT A PIGGY.....Most exellent man nice


brandonw said:


> Well this new year has been mostly quality over quantity. Got a Fish Ohio gill only 3 days into the new year. The last warm spell, the girl and I got a few decent LMB, hers was her first fish of the year and not a bad one at 18". Yesterday however, was the icing on the cake...
> 
> Rewind about a week ago, SaugeyeTom handed me the traveling lure (Rapala XRap) and I accepted it with mixed feelings. I had been avoiding the GMR this year due to high water levels but I wanted to get a saug on it. Yesterday I headed out after dark and yes, water is definitely high. Most spots I caught saugs in this 300ft stretch of river were much too high/too fast to fish so I made an adjustment. Found a new seam that had potential and started casting a light jig and swimbait just trying to get a feel for potential snags. I really don't want to be that guy to lose the traveling lure before anybody catches a single fish on it so I was going to cast the jig 10 or so times to get a good idea of what I'm working with. 2 or 3 casts in and thump, set hook, fish on. Good fight and I knew it was a good fish but I didn't think too much of it. Held out my net and got it. I didn't look too hard at the fish at first, I just knew I got that one quick so I wanted to get it on the stringer and tie on the traveling lure before a potential feeding window closed. I got the fish to a safe spot, looked at it and instantly forgot all about the traveling lure...
> 
> Hair short of 24" long. Girth 13 7/8". Weight 5.35lbs.
> 
> View attachment 229743
> 
> View attachment 229742
> 
> 
> I know it's certainly not the biggest saug or even close but I have a hard time believing I'll catch another saug like this one again out of the GMR. I'm planning on getting a replica of it made. If anyone has any experience with a certain person/company who makes high quality replicas please let me know. I don't mind paying a little more for quality.
> 
> Hope you all are having a good start to your year as well (I can tell some certainly are) and good luck this year!


----------



## ML1187

Man what a fish congrats Brandon ! I lost one like that year before last... and was devastated! Beautiful.


----------



## bellbrookbass

Nice fish!


----------



## garhtr

Best fish I've seen posted this seaaon !
Congratulations ! 
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## FishermanMike

Meaty man! I haven't been out Saug fishing since we went our way back when...


----------



## brandonw

FishermanMike said:


> Meaty man! I haven't been out Saug fishing since we went our way back when...


Now is a good time to get out man. I'll be back out tomorrow night. Water temp was perfect at 43.5*F.


----------



## garhtr

brandonw said:


> Now is a good time to get out man. I'll be back out tomorrow night. Water temp was perfect at 43.5*F.


 Traveling lure ???


----------



## Cat Mangler

brandonw said:


> Now is a good time to get out man. I'll be back out tomorrow night. Water temp was perfect at 43.5*F.


How does the stained water affect your saug fishing? Would I be correct to assume you go to flashier colors like firetiger? That's what I do, with very limited success! Lol


----------



## 9Left

nice toothy fish brandonw!


----------



## brandonw

garhtr said:


> Traveling lure ???


Yes the traveling lure will get some serious rod time tomorrow. Aiming for bass before sunset and saugs after. We'll see what happens. 



Cat Mangler said:


> How does the stained water affect your saug fishing? Would I be correct to assume you go to flashier colors like firetiger? That's what I do, with very limited success! Lol


Stained water I just try to displace more water and use brighter, unnatural colors like you mentioned: firetiger, chartreuse, orange, etc. Anything that stands out. This 24" fish was caught on a chartreuse curly shad. SaugeyeTom actually just gave me some larger roadrunner jigheads his friend poured and I imagine those will be awesome in stained water as well.


----------



## brandonw

Got a smaller bass today while trying to catch anything on the traveling lure. Was using a 3" curly tail grub to feel for potential snags before I throw the xrap. Second cast I got this little guy. Dumb question, but is this a spotted bass? Sure looks like it to me. I usually just call it a largemouth and move on but now I'm curious.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

That's a beast of a saug man! The girth on that thing! I have no doubt you'll get one bigger eventually though. Just don't let that size spoil you lol 
I'd suggest throwing the travelling lure when it's cloudy and or foggy out. They love that sort of color under those conditions. Keep at it!


----------



## Cat Mangler

brandonw said:


> Got a smaller bass today while trying to catch anything on the traveling lure. Was using a 3" curly tail grub to feel for potential snags before I throw the xrap. Second cast I got this little guy. Dumb question, but is this a spotted bass? Sure looks like it to me. I usually just call it a largemouth and move on but now I'm curious.
> 
> View attachment 229870


The easiest way I've found to tell is the mouth. On a largemouth, the end of the jaw bone will extend to or past the back edge of the eye with mouth closed. Spotted are more like small mouth, where the jaw only extends to the front of the eye. Lateral line stripes seem to be more "spotty" on spots to, but that's not the best indicator IMO.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

That's a beast! Trust me, catching a fish Ohio Saugeye isn't all that uncommon in the GMR though. You'll catch more.


----------



## brandonw

Tough fishin today. No bass and no saugs today between both the girl and I. Fished the traveling lure most of the afternoon with one hit but wasn't able to hook up. The girl managed a crappie and I got a carp (with a serious spinal issue). Hitting DC tomorrow morning for saugs and crappie. If I don't get anything on the traveling lure tomorrow I'm passing it along and I don't think I'll miss it. Hope you all had more luck than we did!


----------



## brandonw

Made it out to deer creek Monday and didn't do too hot- Two dink saugs and a dink crappie. I had a big hit which felt like a nice saug but lost it. After examining the hook it was horribly dull. Don't make the same mistake I did people- check your hooks!


















Had a little more success yesterday. Decided to scope out a few new spots on the GMR for saugs. Got there just before sunset and was rewarded. Got a decent 15 1/2" smallie (first of the year!) caught in a seam on a silver curly shad. After, made it to my final destination and didn't take long before I had a 21" saug in very fast moving water. Caught her on a 3.25" Slim's Bait colored big joshy. Second FO saug in the past couple weeks. The fat mamas are definitely out and about and water temps are ideal in the high 40s. Get out there and get'm people!


----------



## YakFishin

what is the traveling lure may I ask? Obviously I am new on here


----------



## brandonw

YakFishin said:


> what is the traveling lure may I ask? Obviously I am new on here


It's a specific Rapala XRap that was found by another member on here. I currently have it but am passing it to another member tomorrow. This thread will explain everything-

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/inde...rhood-of-the-Traveling-Lure---SW-Ohio.308416/


----------



## YakFishin

brandonw said:


> It's a specific Rapala XRap that was found by another member on here. I currently have it but am passing it to another member tomorrow. This thread will explain everything-
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/inde...rhood-of-the-Traveling-Lure---SW-Ohio.308416/


ahh that is a great idea! Once I get to know some of you on here I will ask for a chance to use it maybe! Thanks for the info Brandon!


----------



## Cat Mangler

That is a fat saug man!!!



YakFishin said:


> ahh that is a great idea! Once I get to know some of you on here I will ask for a chance to use it maybe! Thanks for the info Brandon!


When I get it, I'll see if Carl will bring ya out with me, if ya want. Maybe all three of us can catch a fish on it!


----------



## 9Left

YakFishin said:


> ahh that is a great idea! Once I get to know some of you on here I will ask for a chance to use it maybe! Thanks for the info Brandon!


.. Ok fellas... i can vouch for Yakfishin... he is my cousin whom i have fished with in the past. He's a quick learner, a good outdoorsman, and can be trusted with info via pm's. 
I'll be in touch with ya soon Bryan!


----------



## YakFishin

9Left said:


> .. Ok fellas... i can vouch for Yakfishin... he is my cousin whom i have fished with in the past. He's a quick learner, a good outdoorsman, and can be trusted with info via pm's.
> I'll be in touch with ya soon Bryan!


Roger that sir! I am heading out this weekend with a buddy on the Little Miami hopefully will have pics for ya


----------



## savethetrophies

Dude ! That's a huge saug.. I bet u were excited to see her surface !


----------



## WestCentralOhio

There are 9lb saugeye in the gmr. I watched a guy catch one via snag three years ago.


----------



## WestCentralOhio

brandonw said:


> Made it out to deer creek Monday and didn't do too hot- Two dink saugs and a dink crappie. I had a big hit which felt like a nice saug but lost it. After examining the hook it was horribly dull. Don't make the same mistake I did people- check your hooks!
> 
> View attachment 230281
> 
> View attachment 230282
> 
> 
> Had a little more success yesterday. Decided to scope out a few new spots on the GMR for saugs. Got there just before sunset and was rewarded. Got a decent 15 1/2" smallie (first of the year!) caught in a seam on a silver curly shad. After, made it to my final destination and didn't take long before I had a 21" saug in very fast moving water. Caught her on a 3.25" Slim's Bait colored big joshy. Second FO saug in the past couple weeks. The fat mamas are definitely out and about and water temps are ideal in the high 40s. Get out there and get'm people!
> 
> View attachment 230284
> 
> View attachment 230285


Nice - great info


----------



## YakFishin

Went out to a pond today with my stepson and caught a few nothing of any size but was fun regardless. The beetle spin surprisingly came through for me today as a last ditch effort


----------



## brandonw

If you didn't know, the GMR is slightly high...

I was bored though and wanted to get out so headed out with low expectations. Lucky for me mr whiskers hit a swimbait. He was sitting in a small pool of slack water near fast moving current. 24" channel, weighed in at 5.7lbs caught on a gold swimbait 1/8oz jig. No other hits. 

Was a beautiful night out tonight. Cool breeze and warm temps. Weather has been hard to beat for early March, even despite the crazy water levels.


----------



## YakFishin

I still have yet to catch a catfish on a lure. Well done sir! Carl and I were supposed to go today but rescheduled cause of the river levels. 
Fish on sir!


----------



## brandonw

YakFishin said:


> I still have yet to catch a catfish on a lure. Well done sir! Carl and I were supposed to go today but rescheduled cause of the river levels.
> Fish on sir!


You will eventually, just a matter of time. Always catches me off guard when I do catch one and see it's a cat but it's a welcome sight. 

I forget which but I saw one catfishing company recently developed and started selling a lure made for catfish specifically. I'd like to hear a honest review about it but I have my doubts. Maybe someone on here has some experience or further knowledge of it?


----------



## YakFishin

brandonw said:


> You will eventually, just a matter of time. Always catches me off guard when I do catch one and see it's a cat but it's a welcome sight.
> 
> I forget which but I saw one catfishing company recently developed and started selling a lure made for catfish specifically. I'd like to hear a honest review about it but I have my doubts. Maybe someone on here has some experience or further knowledge of it?


I have read articles in fishing mags about catching cats on lures I guess there is some method to the madness and it really does work. But I'm with you, is better than actual bait?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Big Joshys, keitechs, and Coomer curly shad have gotten me quite a few channels and flatheads over the years. (More channels than anything) Especially in the summer in fast water.


----------



## brandonw

Hit up Eastwood today to enjoy the warm temps and play around with the new crappie gear. No slabs but did come across this guy. Makes me wonder why the flatties keep dying in the hydrobowl. Catfish are well known for their ability to survive and prevail despite harsh conditions so very curious what is causing this.


----------



## savethetrophies

brandonw said:


> Hit up Eastwood today to enjoy the warm temps and play around with the new crappie gear. No slabs but did come across this guy. Makes me wonder why the flatties keep dying in the hydrobowl. Catfish are well known for their ability to survive and prevail despite harsh conditions so very curious what is causing this.
> 
> View attachment 231497


I take it you have seen a few like this? I always thought that lake was so clear and clean? I havent fished it but a couple times. Very interesting...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

old age??


----------



## Cat Mangler

brandonw said:


> Hit up Eastwood today to enjoy the warm temps and play around with the new crappie gear. No slabs but did come across this guy. Makes me wonder why the flatties keep dying in the hydrobowl. Catfish are well known for their ability to survive and prevail despite harsh conditions so very curious what is causing this.
> 
> View attachment 231497


 The was near the "pipes" end, right? If so, I probably saw the same one Tuesday. Was just shy of 40". 









This fish would make the 8th flathead I've seen personally since about the middle of January dead on the banks, and every one of them were over FO size. And about a dozen seperate instances of others I've seen posted that were in different parts of the lake than I'd seen mine around. It has been really heartbreaking for me, to be honest.

There was a massive turnover when the last ice off hit eastwood, and there were an uncountable amount of shad,(and massive ones from 12-16") at least in the thousands. And hundreds of dead gills and small channels. Plus three different LMB, two at 21", and one at 22". This has been the largest fish kill I've ever seen at the bowl, or anywhere for that matter.( And don't worry, I know me measuring dead fish is weird, and I'm OK with that)

I've been asking a few people that know a lot more about it than me, and they've mostly said it is most likely the crazy fluctuations in water temps. Considering shad and flathead are both really prone to temp shock, it makes sense the number of losses. Sunfish species and smaller channels are less prone, but no fish is immune to temperature shock. I've not seen one single crappie, or a channel over 12-14" dead, and these two are pretty shock resistant fish.

I'm not an expert by any means, just conclusions I've conjured through casual research. I'm sure there is conflicting data somewhere to prove me wrong. Lol

I was actually there today also, near the pipes. Fished a crappie rig and a bass lure to no avail. Ended up going and fishing by the docks and didn't catch anything there either. I did find a 30" flathead which I at first thought was yet another casualty. Going over to inspect as I'm often compelled to, I use my fish grips to get a better look and am surprised to find it alive, but barely kicking.

Poor thing was washed up in the rocks, pounded by the waves crashing it into the rocks around that point. I pulled it out to get a quick measurement and pic, in a 30-40 second dash, and then tried to get it in some deeper water. It did the old float n flip, and my heart sunk. Having air blatter problems, my heart sank. Thinking on what I should do, I decided to grab it up again and dashed across those rocks so I could put it in shallow water out of the wind. 

It sat on the bank just deep enough where it's back, but not fin, was submerged as I fished another 15 minutes or so. I look over, and it's finally moving towards some deeper water, which I hope is a good sign the fish's blatter isn't fatally wounded. It was still lethargic, and needed some help getting past some shallow rocks, but was eventually on its way toward deeper water. Can't say I saved it, but I hope I helped it's chances.










Just sucks, Eastwood is a tough lake to flat fish to begin with. I've been swearing there are true monsters in that lake for a long time, and these kills proved it. I just hope there will still be some left after all this crazy weather.


----------



## brandonw

Cat Mangler said:


> The was near the "pipes" end, right? If so, I probably saw the same one Tuesday. Was just shy of 40".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fish would make the 8th flathead I've seen personally since about the middle of January dead on the banks, and every one of them were over FO size. And about a dozen seperate instances of others I've seen posted that were in different parts of the lake than I'd seen mine around. It has been really heartbreaking for me, to be honest.
> 
> There was a massive turnover when the last ice off hit eastwood, and there were an uncountable amount of shad,(and massive ones from 12-16") at least in the thousands. And hundreds of dead gills and small channels. Plus three different LMB, two at 21", and one at 22". This has been the largest fish kill I've ever seen at the bowl, or anywhere for that matter.( And don't worry, I know me measuring dead fish is weird, and I'm OK with that)
> 
> I've been asking a few people that know a lot more about it than me, and they've mostly said it is most likely the crazy fluctuations in water temps. Considering shad and flathead are both really prone to temp shock, it makes sense the number of losses. Sunfish species and smaller channels are less prone, but no fish is immune to temperature shock. I've not seen one single crappie, or a channel over 12-14" dead, and these two are pretty shock resistant fish.
> 
> I'm not an expert by any means, just conclusions I've conjured through casual research. I'm sure there is conflicting data somewhere to prove me wrong. Lol
> 
> I was actually there today also, near the pipes. Fished a crappie rig and a bass lure to no avail. Ended up going and fishing by the docks and didn't catch anything there either. I did find a 30" flathead which I at first thought was yet another casualty. Going over to inspect as I'm often compelled to, I use my fish grips to get a better look and am surprised to find it alive, but barely kicking.
> 
> Poor thing was washed up in the rocks, pounded by the waves crashing it into the rocks around that point. I pulled it out to get a quick measurement and pic, in a 30-40 second dash, and then tried to get it in some deeper water. It did the old float n flip, and my heart sunk. Having air blatter problems, my heart sank. Thinking on what I should do, I decided to grab it up again and dashed across those rocks so I could put it in shallow water out of the wind.
> 
> It sat on the bank just deep enough where it's back, but not fin, was submerged as I fished another 15 minutes or so. I look over, and it's finally moving towards some deeper water, which I hope is a good sign the fish's blatter isn't fatally wounded. It was still lethargic, and needed some help getting past some shallow rocks, but was eventually on its way toward deeper water. Can't say I saved it, but I hope I helped it's chances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sucks, Eastwood is a tough lake to flat fish to begin with. I've been swearing there are true monsters in that lake for a long time, and these kills proved it. I just hope there will still be some left after all this crazy weather.


Yes located probably 150 feet to the right of it. Probably same one. 

I've also seen the large shad kill and few other dead fish as well. Idk if it's the temp changes but it is a darn shame for sure. Like you said, EW is hard enough to fish already.. sucks to see some really nice fish perish but hey that's nature I suppose. Take the good with the bad.


----------



## Cat Mangler

brandonw said:


> Yes located probably 150 feet to the right of it. Probably same one.
> 
> I've also seen the large shad kill and few other dead fish as well. Idk if it's the temp changes but it is a darn shame for sure. Like you said, EW is hard enough to fish already.. sucks to see some really nice fish perish but hey that's nature I suppose. Take the good with the bad.


Was there Thursday, and came across this 30" guy.









He was still alive, but very weak. Was crammed between some rocks practically beached and getting crashed into by some harsh waves. I took him out for like 30-40 seconds for a quick pic and measure, and hurried him back into the water. I tried getting home to go deep but he was floating and trying to list. I decided to relocate him to some water just deep enough to cover him up out of the waves.

I fished there for another thirty minutes and just as I was leaving, he slowly started to swim down into deeper water. Hopefully I did em some good and helped one more fish to live. As much as it breaks my heart to see em, Salmonid gave me some very wise words in regards to this fish kill. That being that it was way better this way, that they lived a long life wild and free, and died naturally instead of from being tortured in a pay puddle.


----------



## fishslim

Great job on the Saugeyes... been a great couple weeks for the females


----------



## brandonw

I'm going to attempt to brave the cold tonight. I stayed in yesterday tuning 9 HJs to suspend almost perfectly. Will post results. Hopefully I have pictures of fish. Brr


----------



## YakFishin

Nice! let us know how you do its freakin cold out there today Good Luck!


----------



## brandonw

No monster but first cast is a good sign


----------



## YakFishin

Well thats a good start for sure dude


----------



## brandonw

Well I was tryin to get enough gills for a sammich or two but only got 3 and size wasn't great either so I threw'm back. One in the pic below was the largest. Also managed a small lmb and 3 other smallies same size as my previous post. 

I'll be back out later for larger fish. Hope to have better luck. 

Update: no luck tonight. Gear didn't do too well with the temps but that was expected. Probably spent more time removing ice than actually fishing. Oh well.


----------



## brandonw

Been busy last couple weeks and haven't gotten out much. The times I have been out I've had minimal success. 

Took the girl out for her first wade today on the mad. She faired pretty well first her first time I'd say. Had some trouble with casting into trees and lost a few roostertails but it happens to the best of us. Gives me a good excuse to grab some new colors anyways. She looks mighty fine in a pair of waders I might add.. Anyways she lost a brownie before we got it in the net. I got one in the pic below. We each got probably 3 or 4 nice chubs also. Beautiful day and beautiful stretch of river to wade. Wish the bite was better but can't complain too much. Fish caught on black 1/16oz roostertail with gold spinner.


----------



## brandonw

Got probably 10 or so nice gills today (8-8 1/2") and a medium sized lmb from a local lake. Really liking the 1" gulp minnows with a 1/32oz jig. The chunky gills were inhaling them til the wind died. I caught them 18" deep just on the other side of some cat tails while trying for crappie. No crappie but ended up with plenty of gills. Will probably take some home next time for the fryer. I used a 7' BnM rod but today made me really want a 10'er.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

The time is upon us.....


----------



## bobberbucket

brandonw said:


> Got probably 10 or so nice gills today (8-8 1/2") and a medium sized lmb from a local lake. Really liking the 1" gulp minnows with a 1/32oz jig. The chunky gills were inhaling them til the wind died. I caught them 18" deep just on the other side of some cat tails while trying for crappie. No crappie but ended up with plenty of gills. Will probably take some home next time for the fryer. I used a 7' BnM rod but today made me really want a 10'er.
> 
> View attachment 233134
> 
> View attachment 233135


You start throwing a 10' er you'll love it! You can sling a jig a mile and still be able to effectively work it. The hook set is unreal and the sensitivity is 2nd to none with a long rod. With the super casting ability you can cover lots of water with your baits. Only draw backs are you need room to use it it's tough to get through the bushes with them and they are fragile. I personally break every one I own within two years but mostly because I'm careless and clumsy.


----------



## 9Left

true... but if your just fishing panfish... step down to 4 pound line... you can cast that a mile on ANY rod


----------



## brandonw

bobberbucket said:


> You start throwing a 10' er you'll love it! You can sling a jig a mile and still be able to effectively work it. The hook set is unreal and the sensitivity is 2nd to none with a long rod. With the super casting ability you can cover lots of water with your baits. Only draw backs are you need room to use it it's tough to get through the bushes with them and they are fragile. I personally break every one I own within two years but mostly because I'm careless and clumsy.


I more would've liked a 10'er to dip underwater structure. I was reaching yesterday with my 7'er but those extra few feet would've made a big difference. 

Is a 10' what you like to use from the shore bobber? If I find one on sale I'm gonna pick one up I think. Cabelas has a Crappie rod but it's a BnM. That's what my 7'er is and I love it. 



9Left said:


> true... but if your just fishing panfish... step down to 4 pound line... you can cast that a mile on ANY rod


I agree. I use 15lb braid/4lb diameter and can cast a pretty good distance with light jigs. No complaints on casting.


----------



## bobberbucket

brandonw said:


> I more would've liked a 10'er to dip underwater structure. I was reaching yesterday with my 7'er but those extra few feet would've made a big difference.
> 
> Is a 10' what you like to use from the shore bobber? If I find one on sale I'm gonna pick one up I think. Cabelas has a Crappie rod but it's a BnM. That's what my 7'er is and I QUOTE]
> 
> I like a 10.' Anywhere I can use it! For dipping I have a telescopic 12' dipping rod they are cheap and effective! I usually use a 7' from shore since I'm usually in the bushes getting to where I'm going. The 10' can be awful in the thick stuff.


----------



## brandonw

Today's story: Same lake, different panfish. Started out trying for those chunky gills I was catching yesterday and they weren't havin it. Didn't catch a single gill today. Luckily the girl was getting bored and casted to a spot I probably wouldn't have. Within a few seconds she catches a decent crappie at 9". I cross my fingers hoping it's not a stray and there's a school nearby. From then on, it wasn't nonstop action but good enough to keep us there for about 45mins longer. We caught probably 8 blacks total, 3 shorts and 5 keepers between 9 and 10 1/4". The girl unfortunately never caught another one and I landed the other 7 . Ah I apologized to her but hey what can ya do. Most fish were caught on a chartreuse tube 12" under float. We'll probably be back tomorrow. Stay tuned.


----------



## ML1187

Very nice .. and get you that 10 ft rod... they are a blast !!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

YUP I have 10 12 and 14 footers gets ya in where ya need to be


----------



## bobberbucket

Nice! Just go's to show you gotta cast everywhere and work all the water you can.


----------



## YakFishin

Went to a new pond yesterday with my stepson caught 8 bass and 2 gills all dinks tho but it was still fun. Especially because every bass we landed would follow our lures all the way til about a foot and a half from shore then slam it right before the lure came out of the water! That was kinda of cool to see. Here are some photos but they won't be on this years highlight reel thats for sure. Have fun out there!


----------



## brandonw

YakFishin said:


> View attachment 233225
> Went to a new pond yesterday with my stepson caught 8 bass and 2 gills all dinks tho but it was still fun. Especially because every bass we landed would follow our lures all the way til about a foot and a half from shore then slam it right before the lure came out of the water! That was kinda of cool to see. Here are some photos but they won't be on this years highlight reel thats for sure. Have fun out there!
> View attachment 233222
> View attachment 233223
> View attachment 233224


That looks to be about my average size bass haha. Nice work. Sometimes the size doesn't matter, just nice to feel a tug on the line.


----------



## YakFishin

brandonw said:


> That looks to be about my average size bass haha. Nice work. Sometimes the size doesn't matter, just nice to feel a tug on the line.


yeah LOL I seem to be on a dink roll hopefully I can break the curse soon!!


----------



## brandonw

Got back out today to the same lake I've hit the past couple days. Not as good as yesterday but fair. 10 crappie and a gill between the girl and I. She got her revenge for yesterday by catching 6 to my 4. Only 2 keepers today, both right at 10". Fish weren't takin the bait as aggressively as they were yesterday but we did alright for a couple hours. The fish are definitely on a late evening bite schedule. Most fish caught one chartreuse crappie tube again 12" under a float just over weedbeds. Water temp was 59.7*F! Fish probably in pre-spawn mode.


----------



## brandonw

Hit CC today and my recent honeyhole on the way back. In about 3 hours of fishing CC managed 2 crappies, thankfully both keepers. I'm not the most familiar with CC, it's my 3rd time trying it for crappie and I have a lot of work to do still. Hit the warm local lake on the way back to try to get on the late evening bite. Got 4 crappie, 3 dinks and 1 keeper. All in all, not a huge success of a day but sure beats working! If anyone wants to give me tips on CC for bank fishing crappie feel free to pm me and spike my learning curve . Pic is the first and biggest crappie of the day at 11".

Edit: picture works now


----------



## brandonw

Got out with the girl today to the "warm local lake". Temp has dropped from almost 60*F two days ago to now 57*F. We tried for crappie with the sun still overhead without any luck. Moved to the cat tails and we each got a gill on 1" gulp minnows on 1/32oz jig. Mine was a chunk at a little over 8" so we threw it in the cooler hopin to get on some crappie later. Started to get dark and we made our way back to the crappie hole. The spot is basically all weedbeds starting at 2' below the surface and down. We've been setting our jigs about 18" below a float and slow retrieve/jig back with 5 second pauses. The bite has slowed considerably with the temp drop and moved even later into the evening. First bite was at 8:17pm and my girl got a dink but we were happy with anything. Signs of life. Second and last crappie was mine and a decent one at 10". Normally I wouldn't keep only two fish but the girl got me a foodsaver vacuum sealer for my bday this weekend and I want to keep playing with it. Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend! Sorry this is my only pic from today. I need to remember to take better pics...


----------



## brandonw

Went to a spot on the GMR I frequent fairly often. This spot always produces panfish and small smb and I'm talking always. I purposely went to this spot on the worst day of this past winter just to see if the bite would shut off but it literally never does. I go here when I need to get the skunk smell off of me. The only thing that changes in the winter is the crappie disappear or spot biting. Anyways... so I hit up this spot just to try something new today. I catch my usual gills and 7-10" smallies. I'm using a variety of light jigs with and without a float. I snap on my fav recent bait, a 1" gulp minnow on 1/32oz jig under a small cork and cast to a spot. Nothing happens. I start my cadence. Nothing. Pause. Big twitch and pop and let the jig settle. As soon as the cork returns to its normal position it plummets straight under and I set the hook. I expected the usual gill or smallie but the weight got me excited. Got it to the surface and saw a nice, thick crappie. I bring it in and notice the black nose... my first black nose crappie! And a dandy at that at 12"! Normally wouldn't post this much detail about a crappie but damnit they're my favorite fish and this is my first black nose. I jigged and popped a little more after but I think this guy was a loner. Awesome catch in my book. 

Went to the warm local lake after to get on the crappie night bite. Got a temp at 57.3*F. A rise of only maybe a half degree but we're goin in the right direction. I stuck with the gulp minnow and managed 3 more crappie, 1 dink and 2 keepers at 9 1/2" and 10 1/2". The girl also got a dink but a decent gill which we kept also. Not a great day but after a long winter I'm loving catching these fish. 

Black nose:


----------



## bobberbucket

brandonw said:


> Went to a spot on the GMR I frequent fairly often. This spot always produces panfish and small smb and I'm talking always. I purposely went to this spot on the worst day of this past winter just to see if the bite would shut off but it literally never does. I go here when I need to get the skunk smell off of me. The only thing that changes in the winter is the crappie disappear or spot biting. Anyways... so I hit up this spot just to try something new today. I catch my usual gills and 7-10" smallies. I'm using a variety of light jigs with and without a float. I snap on my fav recent bait, a 1" gulp minnow on 1/32oz jig under a small cork and cast to a spot. Nothing happens. I start my cadence. Nothing. Pause. Big twitch and pop and let the jig settle. As soon as the cork returns to its normal position it plummets straight under and I set the hook. I expected the usual gill or smallie but the weight got me excited. Got it to the surface and saw a nice, thick crappie. I bring it in and notice the black nose... my first black nose crappie! And a dandy at that at 12"! Normally wouldn't post this much detail about a crappie but damnit they're my favorite fish and this is my first black nose. I jigged and popped a little more after but I think this guy was a loner. Awesome catch in my book.
> 
> Went to the warm local lake after to get on the crappie night bite. Got a temp at 57.3*F. A rise of only maybe a half degree but we're goin in the right direction. I stuck with the gulp minnow and managed 3 more crappie, 1 dink and 2 keepers at 9 1/2" and 10 1/2". The girl also got a dink but a decent gill which we kept also. Not a great day but after a long winter I'm loving catching these fish.
> 
> Black nose:
> 
> View attachment 233803
> 
> View attachment 233801


Nice black nose! I don't catch many of them but i sure get all excited when I do! It's always fun when you get a surprise you weren't expecting.


----------



## Aaron2012

Never heard of a black nose crappie before. With the luck you are having with the small gulp minnows I think I'm going to give them a try.


----------



## brandonw

Aaron2012 said:


> Never heard of a black nose crappie before. With the luck you are having with the small gulp minnows I think I'm going to give them a try.


I first saw blacknose crappie on an episode of brushpile fishing. Good crappie show. 

I got the idea for the gulp minnows on a light jig (1/32 or 1/64) from bobberbucket and he catches a lot more fish on them than I do. Definitely worth a shot. They're not terribly cheap and kinda messy but I love having them ready all the time and the panfish absolutely love them.


----------



## YakFishin

what is the difference between a black nose crappie and a regular crappie? or a black crappie??


----------



## brandonw

YakFishin said:


> what is the difference between a black nose crappie and a regular crappie? or a black crappie??


Look at the black stripe in the first picture. It's fairly distinct if you see it in person. Pic doesn't do a great job of showing it. From what I've read they have a recessive gene that causes it. Fairly rare feature.


----------



## YakFishin

ahh I see will have to look for that. Too bad they don't have a pearl inside or something


----------



## bobberbucket

brandonw said:


> bobberbucket and he catches a lot more fish on them than I do.



I don't know that that's an accurate statement ️. Especially as of lately my lakes around here haven't been cutting me any slack. I've got another even lighter jig I've been toying with its pretty deadly 100th oz. with the 1" gulp it works pretty good when the bite is tough picky crappie just love to suck up a super slow sinking bait.


----------



## brandonw

bobberbucket said:


> I don't know that that's an accurate statement ️. Especially as of lately my lakes around here haven't been cutting me any slack. I've got another even lighter jig I've been toying with its pretty deadly 100th oz. with the 1" gulp it works pretty good when the bite is tough picky crappie just love to suck up a super slow sinking bait.


I grew up in CLE so I know the weather and lake effect crap you have to deal with all too well. I have to say you're fairing pretty darn well despite the crazy weather you get!

100oz jig? Oh man, idk if my jig guy even pours that light. I'll have to ask him. If so, better believe I'm pickin some up. Slightly off topic but you ever feel the need to use weedless jigs for crappie BB? A few people have recommended them to me for fishing heavy structure. Just wondered how you fair with or without them? I'm considering adding those to my arsenal as well...


----------



## YakFishin

what would be the point of a 100th ounce jig? wouldn't that just be a hook? lol


----------



## YakFishin

i t


brandonw said:


> Hit CC today and my recent honeyhole on the way back. In about 3 hours of fishing CC managed 2 crappies, thankfully both keepers. I'm not the most familiar with CC, it's my 3rd time trying it for crappie and I have a lot of work to do still. Hit the warm local lake on the way back to try to get on the late evening bite. Got 4 crappie, 3 dinks and 1 keeper. All in all, not a huge success of a day but sure beats working! If anyone wants to give me tips on CC for bank fishing crappie feel free to pm me and spike my learning curve . Pic is the first and biggest crappie of the day at 11".
> 
> Edit: picture works now
> 
> View attachment 233601


hink i might know where you are. if so your in my spot lol


----------



## bobberbucket

brandonw said:


> I grew up in CLE so I know the weather and lake effect crap you have to deal with all too well. I have to say you're fairing pretty darn well despite the crazy weather you get!
> 
> 100oz jig? Oh man, idk if my jig guy even pours that light. I'll have to ask him. If so, better believe I'm pickin some up. Slightly off topic but you ever feel the need to use weedless jigs for crappie BB? A few people have recommended them to me for fishing heavy structure. Just wondered how you fair with or without them? I'm considering adding those to my arsenal as well...


Can't hurt to try the weedless. I've never used them I get some weeds once in awhile but it's not terrible for me with the small jigs and gulp. They seem to weasel their way through the weeds fine most of the time I just slowly dance them through the weeds if I feel a weed I pull lightly until it comes free if I hook one I'll just bring it in and remove it. 

As far as the garbage weather here in the north. I woke up to 2" of snow in my yard and still falling today is gonna be a cold one at the lake for sure.


----------



## bobberbucket

YakFishin said:


> what would be the point of a 100th ounce jig? wouldn't that just be a hook? lol


There's room for a little head.


----------



## Cat Mangler

bobberbucket said:


> There's room for a little head.
> View attachment 233938


I used these exact jigs couple winter's back with wax worms fishing for reek chubs. I'd suspend it under one of those pinch on sticker floats that fly guys use. Or I'd let it slowly drift on the bottom in my Creek's super slow deep hole currents. That was tougher since it was a pain to keep out slack while allowing the bait to drift naturally.


----------



## 9Left

Cat Mangler said:


> I used these exact jigs couple winter's back with wax worms fishing for reek chubs. I'd suspend it under one of those pinch on sticker floats that fly guys use. Or I'd let it slowly drift on the bottom in my Creek's super slow deep hole currents. That was tougher since it was a pain to keep out slack while allowing the bait to drift naturally.





Cat Mangler said:


> ... Cat... just how " natural" does the presentation need to be to catch creek chubs?


----------



## Cat Mangler

Come with me on a hot July day and find out! Lol don't hate cuz my bait game is vicious!


----------



## brandonw

Haven't posted much last few days but that doesn't mean I haven't been out. No great results last few outings. Some fish here, some there, decent sizes, nothing too noteworthy. Fried up some saugs on Saturday and mmmm mm they were delish. It was my first time trying beer batter and I think it came out pretty good. Temps are steadily rising and should continue to. Lots of crappie caught with eggs in numerous local bodies of water. The time is near...










Almost forgot! Ordered my 10'er today! Cabelas crappie BnM rod. I have the 7' one now, absolutely love it. I'm anticipating I'll like this one just as much. Get'm while they're on sale and in stock.


----------



## Aaron2012

That plate of food looks delicious.


----------



## 9Left

how do you like that beer batter? it looks like you have the same trouble with it that I always do, the batter separates from the meat of the fish and forms a big bubble . looks good by the way!


----------



## brandonw

9Left said:


> how do you like that beer batter? it looks like you have the same trouble with it that I always do, the batter separates from the meat of the fish and forms a big bubble . looks good by the way!


It was delicious but very filling. Sometimes I felt like I was eating more of the fried batter than the fish. I'll probably stick to regular frying but it was good to try. 

Had crappie sammich for lunch today. This is my all time favorite. Butter, Cajun, lettuce and fillet between two pieces of toast.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

That looks good and I'm not a fan of the fish flavor.


----------



## 9Left

looks great brandon! i love a crappie sammich with spicy mustard on rye bread


----------



## brandonw

Got my first fish on the 10'er! Thing is awesome. Little tough to manage on the bank but in the right places it's killer. Got probably 10 nice chunk gills in an hour and a half. Perfect for the pan but I released them for another day. Mostly on gulp 1" minnow 1/32oz jig. Gills inhale those things. Frogs love them also...

Interesting side note: Anyone catch, clean, prepare and eat frogs legs? I'd kinda like to try it sometime


----------



## garhtr

Frog legs are Great !
Fry em just like you eat your fish yummy !
My father and I often made an evening of frog Fishing on farm ponds with fly rods using a dragon fly imatation. Big fun and good eats (and those big bulls fight pretty good.)
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## DLarrick

love some frog legs. each leg comes off easy if you cut around the joint. I like using an old pair of pliers to help skin the legs as well. 
and you could try to thin the beer batter out a bit if you thought it was a little much. I feel the same way with batter like that and just put a little more water/beer in to thin it out to the way I like it.


----------



## garhtr

We would whack the legs off with a meat cleaver --- clean and effective, I've seen guys use looping shears and that works great also, once you learn were to cut them it goes quickly.
I think frog season closes between April 15 and June 15.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## brandonw

garhtr said:


> We would whack the legs off with a meat cleaver --- clean and effective, I've seen guys use looping shears and that works great also, once you learn were to cut them it goes quickly.
> I think frog season closes between April 15 and June 15.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Good call, I'm glad you said that because I didn't even know there was a frog season. Just checked odnr and season ends April 30. Probably won't get around to getting a bunch of frogs before then. Oh well. Next season starts again in June so not too far away.


----------



## chris1162

brandonw said:


> Good call, I'm glad you said that because I didn't even know there was a frog season. Just checked odnr and season ends April 30. Probably won't get around to getting a bunch of frogs before then. Oh well. Next season starts again in June so not too far away.


 Frog legs are way better than fish imho. Great texture and mild scallop flavor. I prefer a light breading and fry them.


----------



## SMBHooker

brandonw said:


> It was delicious but very filling. Sometimes I felt like I was eating more of the fried batter than the fish. I'll probably stick to regular frying but it was good to try.
> 
> Had crappie sammich for lunch today. This is my all time favorite. Butter, Cajun, lettuce and fillet between two pieces of toast.
> 
> View attachment 234342


Yumeeeeee


----------



## SMBHooker

chris1162 said:


> Frog legs are way better than fish imho. Great texture and mild scallop flavor. I prefer a light breading and fry them.


I Agree!!!!!


----------



## Specgrade

Hey man, do you fish anywhere inside Eastwood park besides the Hydrobowl? I've fished in the pond/channel off of Springfield St and the main entrance off of Harshman Rd. Haven't had a lot of luck, just gills and fallfish.

I've really liked reading this thread and the pictures of the fish are all great! Looking forward to more. Thanks.


----------



## brandonw

Specgrade said:


> Hey man, do you fish anywhere inside Eastwood park besides the Hydrobowl? I've fished in the pond/channel off of Springfield St and the main entrance off of Harshman Rd. Haven't had a lot of luck, just gills and fallfish.
> 
> I've really liked reading this thread and the pictures of the fish are all great! Looking forward to more. Thanks.


There are some big bass in the pond southwest of Eastwood (not Blue Lake) which you may be interested in. Very deep, very clear pond. Not a lot of fishing pressure from what Ive seen (til I just said that ) Other than that, I fish the main lake for select species at very specific times of the year. From the bank, it's a tough one to fish. I've honestly fished it less and less in my time living in Dayton. I have however seen with my own eyes some massive bass caught from there. In my honest opinion though there are a lot of other, better options to bank fish. The rivers are a great place to start. Hope that helps!


----------



## Specgrade

That's great! I'll have to give it a try...thanks a bunch.


----------



## brandonw

Well...First really good day of the year as far as numbers are concerned. Also got a FO rock bass in the mix. Barely 9" but made it. Only one more species for Master Angler! Caught 12 total today from two different bodies of water. Lost probably 4 more. They ranged from little under 9" to largest at 11". Caught on all white! White/silver Bobby garland baby shad and white 2" twister tail on 1/32 and 1/16oz jigs.


----------



## brandonw

I haven't posted in little over a week but it's not due to inactivity. I've been out darn near everyday with mixed results but caught fish everyday. I've been solely targeting crappie at some local lakes and the GMR. Some days I bring home a dozen and others I bring home a couple, all in all though been relatively successful in my opinion. 

Fast forward to today, I decided I need a break from the crappie and decide to hit one of my absolute fav spots on the GMR for a variety of species. This spot has everything- runs, flats, dropoffs, swift current, eddys, everything. I usually end up with lots of smallies of all sizes, channel cats, rock bass and sometimes a couple crappie as well but this spot is primarily best for smallies. This spot is a bit of a hike so I usually only bring what I can comfortably carry and although I was "planning" on targeting smallies my inner crappie lover told me to bring the crappie rod so I did. I'm glad I did. So my mind and heart battled between what I was trying to target. Mind- smallies, heart-crappie. I threw on my go-to river bait for pure numbers- a 3" silver curly tail with 1/16oz jig knowing I'd have a good chance of getting any of a few species. Nailed a few rock bass early and moved after a few other gentleman decided to fish uncomfortably close. 

I moved to where swift shallow current drops off into quick moving run with some fairly deep slack water on the side. I throw out my jig and get a decent hit which I thought was my first smallie but no aerials. I'm bringing it in and start to drag it in like a surfboard- the obvious telltale sign of a crappie. It was a dandy though at 12 1/2". After that I continue to bring in crappie one after another and all of them were quality. I just shook my head and kept going thinking you've got to be kidding me, I ran into a school of damn crappie while searching for bronzebacks. Damn that figures. They kept on hitting and I couldn't walk away. I got one hit that I thought, ok, this is either a FO crappie for sure or finally a good smallie. Crappie and an absolutely slab dandy black crappie at that 13 1/2"! My first fish Ohio crappie of the year! Fought like a brute. Gotta love a good sized river black crappie, little monsters of their own on light gear. 

I got 8 good fish and could have easily doubled or maybe tripled that number if I had brought the cooler or had a decent place to anchor my stringer to. Instead I had to hold it in place with rocks which I was uneasy about but it worked. Just a huge hassle everytime I had to add a fish and re-anchor to a rock. Need a better idea for keeping fish on the go at the river. Open to suggestions. 

Ok I'm done blabbing. Here are the pics. I just thought it was funny that I went out with the intention of catching smallies and never did catch a single one which was very odd for that spot, but rather came home with a stringer of fish that I was planning on taking a break from... No complaints though!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

You caught more river crappie in one day than I have in the last 5 years. That's crazy.


----------



## ML1187

Good looking river crappie haul !


----------



## brandonw

Thanks. It was a nice mixed bag of good sized fish. Got another 2 today on swimbaits but weren't biting like they were yesterday.


----------



## Cat Mangler

brandonw said:


> I haven't posted in little over a week but it's not due to inactivity. I've been out darn near everyday with mixed results but caught fish everyday. I've been solely targeting crappie at some local lakes and the GMR. Some days I bring home a dozen and others I bring home a couple, all in all though been relatively successful in my opinion.
> 
> Fast forward to today, I decided I need a break from the crappie and decide to hit one of my absolute fav spots on the GMR for a variety of species. This spot has everything- runs, flats, dropoffs, swift current, eddys, everything. I usually end up with lots of smallies of all sizes, channel cats, rock bass and sometimes a couple crappie as well but this spot is primarily best for smallies. This spot is a bit of a hike so I usually only bring what I can comfortably carry and although I was "planning" on targeting smallies my inner crappie lover told me to bring the crappie rod so I did. I'm glad I did. So my mind and heart battled between what I was trying to target. Mind- smallies, heart-crappie. I threw on my go-to river bait for pure numbers- a 3" silver curly tail with 1/16oz jig knowing I'd have a good chance of getting any of a few species. Nailed a few rock bass early and moved after a few other gentleman decided to fish uncomfortably close.
> 
> I moved to where swift shallow current drops off into quick moving run with some fairly deep slack water on the side. I throw out my jig and get a decent hit which I thought was my first smallie but no aerials. I'm bringing it in and start to drag it in like a surfboard- the obvious telltale sign of a crappie. It was a dandy though at 12 1/2". After that I continue to bring in crappie one after another and all of them were quality. I just shook my head and kept going thinking you've got to be kidding me, I ran into a school of damn crappie while searching for bronzebacks. Damn that figures. They kept on hitting and I couldn't walk away. I got one hit that I thought, ok, this is either a FO crappie for sure or finally a good smallie. Crappie and an absolutely slab dandy black crappie at that 13 1/2"! My first fish Ohio crappie of the year! Fought like a brute. Gotta love a good sized river black crappie, little monsters of their own on light gear.
> 
> I got 8 good fish and could have easily doubled or maybe tripled that number if I had brought the cooler or had a decent place to anchor my stringer to. Instead I had to hold it in place with rocks which I was uneasy about but it worked. Just a huge hassle everytime I had to add a fish and re-anchor to a rock. Need a better idea for keeping fish on the go at the river. Open to suggestions.
> 
> Ok I'm done blabbing. Here are the pics. I just thought it was funny that I went out with the intention of catching smallies and never did catch a single one which was very odd for that spot, but rather came home with a stringer of fish that I was planning on taking a break from... No complaints though!
> 
> View attachment 235729
> 
> View attachment 235730


Are you wading, or bank fishing?

If wading, you can do it Maumee style and hang astringer from your hip, I attach mine to a clothe belt at my waist. 

If banking, there's a few options. Many use a 5gal bucket, but this is my least preferred since I like em as live and fresh as possible til on ice. Baskets are great, but I hesitate since if you only get one or two fish, releasing isn't an option since metal baskets are a garunteed death warrant. Can't release because they will most likely die.

The third option is a minnow bucket, the kind with the side hatch that locks. But find a larger one that hold more than just minnows. Lol The last two options are best imo as you can put any amount of rope to tie em off wherever is best. And faster to get back to fishing minus the messing with metal or rope stringers.


----------



## brandonw

Finally a day worth posting! In spite of the high water levels and recent posts of whiskery fish I got the itch to get out and target some cats. Perfect opportunity for the girl and I to put the new cat rigs to the test. Mines an 8' ugly stick catfish rod with Abu Garcia C3 6500, hers another 8' ugly stick catfish rod but Pflueger Summit 40 size. We set out yesterday for some bait at a local pond and didn't do as well as we would've liked but managed 5 decent gills. Good enough. 

We set out for the GMR today and unloading the truck the girl found a 4 leaf clover! That has to be a good sign right? That clover sure was lucky. Lines in the water around 7:45p and about 10 minutes later it was fish on! Good fight but it was no match for the new rig. I pulled it in with ease and my netgirl swooped it on in. Nothing to brag about but I was pumped. My first shovelhead! 24.5" 5.9lbs










Another hour or so goes by with no action. We're talking about packing up and leaving soon when her rod tip begins to jerk frantically. She grabs the rod like a pro, keeps her cool, and casually reels setting the circle hook like a pro. This one clearly had a little more fight to it and gave my girl a bit of trouble. I snuck a couple glimpses of her fighting it and big smiles and laughs the whole time. After about a minute or so she gets it close and I get my chance at netting. Boom! In the net and she's jacked! Another good flatty! 27.5" 9.05lbs. Not much longer than mine but had a good bit more girth. Her first also. 



















Popped a couple flatty cherries tonight! I thought it was odd we got 2 flatties and no channels but that's fine with me. Both caught on cut middle sections of blue gills. No luck with the heads, tails or live. Go out and find yourselves a lucky 4 leaf clover!


----------



## garhtr

Nice job -- his and her flatties and smiles all around .
I'm a big big believer in lucky charms, I often carry a dozen .
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## ML1187

Very nice ! What kind of water were you fishing ? Depth ?


----------



## brandonw

ML1187 said:


> Very nice ! What kind of water were you fishing ? Depth ?


Fished where some shallow water drops off into the main current. Not sure of exact depth, I don't fish this spot often but I kept it in my back pocket just for cats. The key to this spot is a large log jam roughly 75ft downstream. Depth and plenty of structure so I figured there had to be flatties that reside in there. We cast our fresh cut baits and let the current push the scent down into the log jam and it's my belief that drew them out.


----------



## 9Left

nice ones brandon...i gotta hit the rivers soon man..


----------



## garhtr

brandonw said:


> We cast our fresh cut baits and let the current push the scent down into the log jam and it's my belief that drew them out.


 It was the 4 leaf clover ! 
Better get back out before the luck drains out of it.
My area dodged the storms that were predicted yesterday and things are looking really good for the W/E.
GOOD LUCK and Good Fishing !


----------



## brandonw

garhtr said:


> It was the 4 leaf clover !
> Better get back out before the luck drains out of it.
> My area dodged the storms that were predicted yesterday and things are looking really good for the W/E.
> GOOD LUCK and Good Fishing !


Back out this morning. I squeezed a little more luck from the clover. Got out to CC for a few this morning. Forgot to take water temp, my bad. Water was little muddy but fishable. Crappie was on the agenda today. Caught a fair number of fish but ended up with 10 keepers between 9-10.5". Majority of fish were around the 9-9.5" range. They were all caught 12-18" under a cork within 20' of the bank. Chartreuse, as 9Left said, was the hot color. Slow retrieve with pops. Fish mostly related to cover and structure.


----------



## 9Left

youre wlcome....... enjoy dinner man!


----------



## zaraspook

brandonw said:


> Finally a day worth posting! In spite of the high water levels and recent posts of whiskery fish I got the itch to get out and target some cats. Perfect opportunity for the girl and I to put the new cat rigs to the test. Mines an 8' ugly stick catfish rod with Abu Garcia C3 6500, hers another 8' ugly stick catfish rod but Pflueger Summit 40 size. We set out yesterday for some bait at a local pond and didn't do as well as we would've liked but managed 5 decent gills. Good enough.
> 
> We set out for the GMR today and unloading the truck the girl found a 4 leaf clover! That has to be a good sign right? That clover sure was lucky. Lines in the water around 7:45p and about 10 minutes later it was fish on! Good fight but it was no match for the new rig. I pulled it in with ease and my netgirl swooped it on in. Nothing to brag about but I was pumped. My first shovelhead! 24.5" 5.9lbs
> 
> View attachment 236885
> 
> 
> Another hour or so goes by with no action. We're talking about packing up and leaving soon when her rod tip begins to jerk frantically. She grabs the rod like a pro, keeps her cool, and casually reels setting the circle hook like a pro. This one clearly had a little more fight to it and gave my girl a bit of trouble. I snuck a couple glimpses of her fighting it and big smiles and laughs the whole time. After about a minute or so she gets it close and I get my chance at netting. Boom! In the net and she's jacked! Another good flatty! 27.5" 9.05lbs. Not much longer than mine but had a good bit more girth. Her first also.
> 
> View attachment 236886
> 
> View attachment 236887
> 
> 
> 
> Popped a couple flatty cherries tonight! I thought it was odd we got 2 flatties and no channels but that's fine with me. Both caught on cut middle sections of blue gills. No luck with the heads, tails or live. Go out and find yourselves a lucky 4 leaf clover!


Nice flatheads and well written, bw!


----------



## bellbrookbass

Good stuff! You are having a great year so far!


----------



## brandonw

Girl got another one last night. I got the Pepe le pew. She's been killing it!


----------



## brandonw

Need to revive this thread. I haven't been fishing much due to buying a house. Interesting question... does anyone besides me target crappie on the GMR/LMR?


----------



## 9Left

brandonw said:


> Need to revive this thread. I haven't been fishing much due to buying a house. Interesting question... does anyone besides me target crappie on the GMR/LMR?
> 
> View attachment 239008


i used to... till i saw one next to a dudes nipple in a pic.....i think i'll leave em. alone now...


----------



## brandonw

9Left said:


> i used to... till i saw one next to a dudes nipple in a pic.....i think i'll leave em. alone now...


Hey that could be motivation for some people!


----------



## garhtr

I catch a few in the Lmr but don't target them specifically but if I find a school I work on them too the best of my ability
Average size is normally Good for me in rivers.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

brandonw said:


> Hey that could be motivation for some people!


Hmmm I just may target them.......


----------



## brandonw

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hmmm I just may target them.......


Good I need a partner in crime


----------

